# Ständiges fiepen CX600



## Malkav85 (14. April 2013)

*Ständiges fiepen CX600*

Hallo Corsairteam,

ich hatte vor einiger Zeit für meinen Vater das CX600 gekauft. Am Anfang war nach Anschließen des Stromkabels ein leises fiepen zu hören. Nach ein paar Läufen nicht mehr. Leider veränderte es sich nach kurzer Zeit doch wieder so stark, dass das Netzteil nun ständig diesen hohen Ton von sich gibt. 

Es ist in etwa vergleichbar mit dem Spulenfiepen diverser Grafikkarten. Daher vermute ich auch, das es ebenfalls eine Spule auf der Platine ist, die das Geräusch macht. 

Die Rechnung dürfte ich noch haben, ich weiss nur nicht, was ich jetzt machen soll. Bin doch etwas sauer, das sowas bei einem solchen Preis und einem Unternehmen mit gutem Ruf und sehr guter Qualität (hab diverese andere Corsair-Hardware) sowas passiert. Und auf mich bin ich auch sauer, da ich es nicht gleich zurück geschickt habe. 

Kam man das Problem irgendwie lösen?


----------



## imdv (14. April 2013)

*AW: Ständiges fiepen CX600*

Ich selber besitze das CX600 und bei mir ist überhaupt kein Fiepen zu hören.. Ich würde es zurückgeben, da hast wohl ein Montagsmodell erwischt.


----------



## Malkav85 (14. April 2013)

*AW: Ständiges fiepen CX600*

Wenns wenigstens unter starkes Last nur wäre, wär es mir egal. Aber ich hab es an einem mITX System das unter max. Last gerade mal ~80W zieht.


----------



## Plumbumm (15. April 2013)

*AW: Ständiges fiepen CX600*

tachchen,

naja entweder tauschst du es über deinen händler wo du das netzteil gekauft hast oder du machst ne rma und läst das netzteil über corsair tauschen. Das bei allen firmen so etwas vorkommen kann ist nun mal normal da die teile ja in massen produziert werden, somit pech haben kann man immer bei hardware. Die frage wäre wieso du ein 600w netzteil für nen pc benutzt der nur so 80w zieht, da kannste doch besser was kleineres und günstigeres nehmen...


> Builder Series™ / CX Series™ PSUs have a 3 year warranty


 Quelle

MfG.

Pb


----------

